# plasma tv developed vertical black stripe



## JimmyJames75 (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi

I have a Panasonic TH-42PX60B and it has also developed thick black vertical lines. It's around 3 years old and the service menu states that it's only been used for around 4,000 hours. It's out of warranty as far as I'm aware (they only come with 1yr I guess). 

What happened to your TVs? Did anyone get a response or replacement from Panasonic?

Thanks

James


----------



## Drew1369 (Jan 19, 2007)

How many lines, and where on the screen?


----------

